# engine swap/wiring diagram questions



## Jackblack99 (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm new here and not exactly into the cruze scene, but I am tryin to help my 16 yr old nephew out. I am a heavy equipment mechanic and have a big shop at home so I have mechanical experience and place and ability to fix it. Here's my situation, my nephew has a 2011 1.8 auto cruze and had it about 2 months and the transmission went out. He got several quotes to get the trans rebuilt and it was goin to cost almost as much to rebuild the trans as he paid for the car. My dads friend who has a body shop offered to sell him a donor car to get parts to fix his car, but the issue is its a 1.4 turbo auto trans car. my question is this. Where can I go to find wiring harness pin outs to see if the two big plugs under the battery tray are pinned the same or if I will have to swap the entire harness out of the inside of the car. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jackblack99 (Sep 16, 2019)

oh and the donor car is complete and ran short of having some body panels cut off of it to repair another cruze. Parts car is also a 2015


----------

